# Liquid Salt brine for sprayer, what are you using?



## joeblowyoursnow (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,
Was looking to see what you all use for Liquid Brine Solution to spray on surfaces.
Are you using straight white Rock Salt? Is it another salt?
Big question- We were getting a lot of impurities and a large portion didn't dissolve so it clogged our sprayer.
What types dissolve well? And do you use 33% solution or greater?

Thanks for any and all help!!


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Regular rock salt works fine, unless you want to pay for bagged solar salt. What type of brine maker are you working with?

How long are you running a batch for?

You need to be at 23 to 24%, not 33%

What part of Pa are you in?


----------



## joeblowyoursnow (Nov 3, 2014)

Don't you get a lot of impurities left over using rock salt?


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mineral well brine & beet juice. We treat our stock pile with it. 7-10 gallons per ton


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

joeblowyoursnow;1958468 said:


> Don't you get a lot of impurities left over using rock salt?


From different articles I have read, bulk salt is anywhere from 89-92% pure, or meaning that anywhere from 8-11% impurities. Solar salt (water softener salt ) is 99.8% pure, meaning .2% impurities. Some people use inline filters, I use time and gravity. I mix in the brinemaker then pump into a separate container and let it set for a day or two. The suspended undissolved impurities settle to the bottom then pump the liquid off the top. Problem solved.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Filters are your friends!


----------



## bytheyardlandsc (Jan 24, 2013)

ok who had problems with ther booms today? this guy. from driving in the road slop yesterday the water got in the boom and froze it up. dosnt help that it was -6 degrees outside either. Oh to kc my test bottle has not froze up. I think there is plenty of clorides in aqua salinas product.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

My 90/10 brine solution worked great after plowing yesterday in 10 degree temps here in MD. I dropped 500g , then the sun did its job, lots were all melted and some dry this morning. Our first real Snowstorm is about to hit here in a few hours(6-10"), will be an all nighter, spent a couple hours this morning making another round of Brine. Im off to get some rest.


----------



## Bryn (Oct 9, 2004)

I thought I might add my question on to this post, rather than starting a new one.

New to liquid, and have been reading a lot of posts and need to get some advice and straighten up some information.

I understand that 23.3% NaCl brine is the Eutectic concentration % to have an Eutectic temperature of -5.8F
I understand that 29.8% CaCL2 brine is the Eutectic concentration % to have an Eutectic temperature of -60F

If you are making your own CaCL2 brine, is this 29.8% the percentage you would shoot for. I have noticed some people referencing 32% CaCL2, and wondering if this is due to them buying it in the liquid form. If they do buy it in the liquid form, then why not dilute it to the lower % for a lower temp?

Kubota8540, who has been a wealth of information, uses a 90/10 NaCl/CaCL2 mixture. Maybe he might answer what percentage CaCL2 he uses in his 90/10.

I can buy Anhydrous Calcium Chloride 94-97% for $12.50/40# bag. Would this be a better purchase than DowFlake Extra to make a CaCL2 brine?

I have more questions, but will hold them until later, maybe they will get answered by someone when the answer the questions above.

Thanks for any help.

Bryn


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bryn;2033446 said:


> I thought I might add my question on to this post, rather than starting a new one.
> 
> New to liquid, and have been reading a lot of posts and need to get some advice and straighten up some information.
> 
> ...


I buy and use 32% CaCl2 because no one cares if I get a complete melt at -60F, and me neither? 

As far as the Anhydrous Calcium Chloride, I think thats what I was told was the best to use, but cant remember for sure. I buy mine in liquid form already.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Bryn;2033446 said:


> I thought I might add my question on to this post, rather than starting a new one.
> 
> New to liquid, and have been reading a lot of posts and need to get some advice and straighten up some information.
> 
> ...


We use DowFlake Extra and to make our Cal Chlor to 32%, then add it when we need to blend it with our Brine. It works Great and I get a good price on it Bagged.


----------



## Digger63 (Dec 16, 2010)

*brine usage*

getting into the brine is a great addition to your winter snow removal plan. But what was your method of using it? Were you using it to anti-ice or pre wet?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Digger63;2035958 said:


> getting into the brine is a great addition to your winter snow removal plan. But what was your method of using it? Were you using it to anti-ice or pre wet?


We did some pre-treating last year, but was the only one local contractor that used it as a De-Icer after we plowed as well. This year I have picked up more pre-treating business and will also push others to use it for De-Icing instead of dumping rock salt as well. It works great with colder temps, the right mix and the right timing after you plow. Hope this helps.


----------

